# The Faces Behind The Voices



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2008)

A little bit of everything...: The Faces Behind The Voices

Meet the talented voice actors behind some of your favorite TV and movie characters. In most cases, these are only some of the many voice roles they've done.




Alan Reed as Fred Flintstone
(The Flintstones)


Tom Kenny as Spongebob Squarepants


Frank Oz as Yoda (Star Wars) and
Miss Piggy (The Muppet Show)


Nicole Jaffe as Velma Dinkley
(Scooby Doo)


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Seth MacFarlane as Peter, Brian and Stewie Griffin
(The Family Guy)


Pamela Segall Adlon as Bobby Hill
(King Of The Hill)


Wally Cox as Underdog


Janet Waldo as Judy Jetson
(The Jetsons)


Tara Strong as Timmy Turner (The Fairly Oddparents), Bubbles (The Powerpuff Girls) and Ben Tennyson (Ben 10)


Hank Azaria as Apu
(The Simpsons)


Jean Vander Pyl as Wilma Flintstone
(The Flintstones)


Jackie Joseph as Melody Anderson
(Josie And The Pussycats)


Mike Judge as Beavis, Butthead and Anderson
(Beavis & Butthead), and Hank Hill and Boomhauer
(King Of The Hill)


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Will Friedle as Ron Stoppable
(Kim Possible)


Penny Singleton as Jane Jetson
(The Jetsons)


Yeardley Smith as Lisa Simpson
(The Simpsons)


Dick Tufeld as Robot
(Lost In Space)


Alex Borstein as Lois Griffin
(The Family Guy)


Bea Benaderet as Betty Rubble
(The Flintstones)


Casey Kasem as Shaggy (Scooby Doo)


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Brittany Murphy as Luanne Platter
(King Of The Hill)


Daws Butler as Yogi Bear, Mr. Magoo, Huckleberry Hound, Quick Draw McGraw, Elroy Jetson, Snagglepuss,
Auggie Doggie, Wally Gator.


Nancy Cartwright as Bart Simpson
(The Simpsons)



Douglas Rain as HAL 9000
(2001: A Space Odyssey)


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good idea for a thread. I like it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Good idea for a thread. I like it.


Really? Hold on, this site has about 50 of these...better brew that cup of Joe cause you'll be up all night reading this stuff./


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2008)

this is pretty sweet


----------

